# Senegal Parrot



## SolBudgie (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been reading a lot about parrots, especially senegals. Currently I'm saving money so I can afford one 
I convinced my parents to agree, which wasn't so hard since they trust me after seeing I'm so into parrots.

I wanted to ask the opinion of someone who owns or owned a senegal parrot. I'm aware of the high cost and that they require a lot of stimulation and attention. I would love to hear about the experience.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Never owned one, haven't even heard them talked about much here, but I would be extremely surprised if some of our folk's don't chime in saying they have or have had one....


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I have watched utube videos before they seem to be extremely intelegent.


----------



## Sasha2 (Jun 21, 2013)

This forum is pretty good for info on Senegals.
Parrot Forum - Parrot Owners Message Board on The Parrot Forum
I was thinking about getting one at one time but decided against it because they are known for not getting along with other birds(I have conures as well as budgies).


----------

